# Most expensive cigar you've ever smoked and most expensive cigar you've ever bought?



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Smoked an old cuban '86 Dunhill that my Grandfather gave me when I graduated basic training, he later told me they're worth around $400-$600 on the market.

Most I've dropped on a cigar is $60 for a hand rolled Cuban straight from a no name roller, no band, nothing - covered in plume and smooth as silk.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Illusione 888 Candela OR (There were two boxes made, given out at one event); 858 SG; I'll smoke a Gran AnniverXario in the next few months... idn. Price tag wise the latter will win.

I paid $45 for some Bats and Pipes the other day... but that's probably not the most expensive.

Time to procure a Gurkha Raja.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Both are the same with me BBMF M The most I paid for one was $80 yeah to much but I wanted it. I did have a great gift of a Cohiba Grand Reserva but I didn't buy it. Thanks Ron!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Would be the Cohiba Sublimes Edicion Limitada 2004. Cost me more than the Cohiba Gran Reservas 2009 and the Cohiba Seleccion Reserva 2003. At AUD$150 per stick in 2009. I've seen some Davidoff Dom Perignons going for AUD$300 per stick but that was too rich for my taste.

By the way, haven't smoked them. I've decided that these 4 sticks will be reserved for either of the following events: I've won the national lottery or last four days of my life, whichever is earlier.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sengjc said:


> By the way, haven't smoked them. I've decided that these 4 sticks will be reserved for either of the following events: I've won the national lottery or last four days of my life, whichever is earlier.


Wow you have inside info I hope otherwise? :laugh:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Wow you have inside info I hope otherwise? :laugh:


Wish I did. Need to recuperate some money.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

My Father LE at around $17-$18...or maybe an Opus X, my local B&M stocks some in the $18 range every now and then...$20 is definitely my upper limit on cigars.


----------



## BigBenny (Mar 27, 2010)

For me, I'd say the most expensive one I've smoked is also the most expensive one I've bought: DPG MF LB1922. Only a 12.50 stick but that's a hell of a lot for me to spend


----------



## DylTheThrill (May 20, 2010)

Montecristo #1 on my honeymoon in Mexico- 250 pesos (~$22) :cb


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Bought: Opus X Lost City

Smoked: Padron FR #45 - I do have cigars in my humi that are worth more than this, i.e. the Opus X Lost City, but have not gotten around to smoking them yet.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Padron 80th Anniversary... was around $30/stick if I'm recalling correctly.

Have not smoked those yet.

Most expensive I've smoked are the Padron 1926's.... mmmmmmmmmmm delicious.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

A Davidoff Chateau Mouton Rothschild. Roughly $180 a stick.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Bought each a Zino Platinum Crown Barrel & Rocket @ $35 & $38 each.
Can't recall the highest cost cigar I ever smoked... Probably a $27 OpusX that was ROTT and SUCKED.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Most expensive?
The first!
That thing has cost me tens of thousands ...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sancho Panza Limited Edition First Edition Platinum Version rolled by Don Quixote himself.:llama:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

most expensive cigar i ever smoked was probably an Opus Beli i bought in a casino in vegas. 

Most expensive i've bought, is either My GOF or my Padron 1926 40th anniversary.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I paid $27.00 for an Opus X. Still haven't smoked it.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lost city $33 for new years a year ago.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I have smoked a 1492(5 to 600 range) that was gifted to me.

The most expensive I've bought was under 30 dollars.


----------



## Mountain Lion (Sep 24, 2010)

Bought: Various CC's at an LCDH...still resting though.

Smoked: My Father LE2010 ~$20...good, but had better for much less unfortunately.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Most expensive?
> The first!
> That thing has cost me tens of thousands ...


I was going to say that!

But then I realized it was really the second and third - AF Curlyhead and Short Story - that cost me everything I've spent on cigars since. Nowhere near tens of thousands, though.

Most expensive I've smoked - I don't really know - I'm sure it was a gift cigar. Most expensive I've bought - Opus Petite Lancero. Won't name the price because I gave them away for Christmas.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Most expensive I've smoked is a FFOX Scorpio 2005 @ $40 and the most expensive I've purchased is a Reynaldo custom roll for $60. 
I'm embarrased to admit that I paid that much for a single cigar ... but I guess you shouldn't do something unless you're willing to own it, right. So here's me owning it. lol


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Most expensive cigar that I've purchased and now smoked is the AF Anejo #50 which I think I paid about $13+ for (bought several other smokes that day & don't remember the exact price) BUT - - That's fixing to change because I'll be going to Aruba in a few months and we all know what that means ...I'll definitely be buying & smoking a more expensive cigar down there!! Maybe not a Beh___, but something more than $13 for sure.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Bought - BHK 52 and Padron 80th ~$30
Smoked - Casa Fuente Double Robusto ~$22


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Most expensive?
> The first!
> That thing has cost me tens of thousands ...


Now that's both true and Funny.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Padron 80th - $33


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Bought - BHK 54, '03 Siglo VI, '06 Cohiba EL Piramide, Edmundo Dantes - all $42 each

Smoked - probably an Opus X... smoking that Piramide today though!


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

For both purchased and smoked, a ISOM Davioff #1 and Dunhill Cabinetta.

Bonus, the most worthless expensive cigar I've ever purchased was the Opus X Lost City.


----------



## canadianbeaver (Jan 15, 2011)

Cohiba Siglo VI. Sad thing is here they cost $75.

But still Like the Monte Open Eagle better and it is half the price. So $$ is not everything.


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

Cohiba Behike: $50 in Cancun


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I once bought a box of Casa Fuente cigars in Las Vegas for $650... ouch

And probably either a Padron XXth Anniversary in the $40 range or I just had a special Carlito God of Fire that I bought at Tampa Sweetheart in Ybor for $32


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Most expensive stick I've smoked: RP Vintage 1992 for $29. Was only so so.:neutral:
Most expensive stick I've bought: Cohiba Esplendito for $56. Will wait and see.:clap2:

Keep in mind these are the prices in CND paying the ridiculous local tobacco taxes to boot.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Purchased - Opus X Lost City - approx 40 $
Smoked - Same


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> Most expensive stick I've smoked: RP Vintage 1992 for $29. Was only so so.:neutral:
> Most expensive stick I've bought: Cohiba Esplendito for $56. Will wait and see.:clap2:
> 
> Keep in mind these are the prices in CND paying the ridiculous local tobacco taxes to boot.


These prices are just plain mean! I am always amazed at the prices our Canadian brothers for anything!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

i'm cheap. i guess i'd say either my ruination's or my red dots...

(smoking a ruination right now. love these things)


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

HWiebe said:


> Most expensive stick I've smoked: RP Vintage 1992 for $29. Was only so so.:neutral:
> Most expensive stick I've bought: Cohiba Esplendito for $56. Will wait and see.:clap2:
> 
> Keep in mind these are the prices in CND paying the ridiculous local tobacco taxes to boot.


WOW!

$29 CD??????

That is crazy.... accounting for the current exchange rates, that is slightly more than 29 USD. That is insane.

I will never pay more than 3 USD for any Patel. PERIOD. 29 dollars is *unconscionable. 
* 
The esplendido I have had also, but was gifted to me..... incredible smoke.

How do you cope up there with those prices?

I am sure you can find BOTLs to get you those smokes cheaper and ship them to you.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Most Expensive I've Smoked: Siglo VI Gran Reserva.

Most Expensive I've Bought: Cohiba Behike 56 which I sent in a bomb.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Most Expensive I've Bought: Cohiba Behike 56 which I sent in a bomb.


WOW , very generous of you.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Most expensive bought: Opus X Shark
Most expensive smoked: Anejo Shark


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

$36 for some 2006 Opus X Coffins.. Got 4 of em.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

BKDW said:


> WOW!
> 
> $29 CD??????
> 
> ...


Everything is expensive in Canada...Cigarettes come in 10 packs with pictures of rotted brains, lungs, mouths, ect. on them too.


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

Most expensive ever bought and smoked was probably the Opus X belicoso I bought 2 or 3 yrs ago, so I don't remember what I paid for it.

Tatuaje Red tubos @ $11 each is the other purchase I can remember. Still sitting in the humi.

That's about the most I can ever see spending on a cigar. Due to current budget constraints, probably never again either.


----------



## saskd (Dec 4, 2010)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Everything is expensive in Canada...Cigarettes come in 10 packs with pictures of rotted brains, lungs, mouths, ect. on them too.


We get those pictures on our cigar boxes too. Makes me wish all companies shipped with cardboard outer boxes like Cohiba does with their Behike and Maduro 5 lines.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> Most expensive stick I've smoked: RP Vintage 1992 for $29. Was only so so.:neutral:
> Most expensive stick I've bought: Cohiba Esplendito for $56. Will wait and see.:clap2:
> 
> Keep in mind these are the prices in CND paying the ridiculous local tobacco taxes to boot.


If I lived in Canada where it was legal to purchase CC's I would buy them from Swiss based companies...:biggrin1:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Lisa we ARE NOT to divulge sources for cuban cigars. Edit your post before the mods see it! I cannot send this via P.M. as you cannot do it yet...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

At $16 a pop, the most expensive I've smoked is a Padron Anni 64 Maduro & LFD Factory Press 3.

At $20 the most expensive in the humi is a My Father coffin.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Lisa we ARE NOT to divulge sources for cuban cigars. Edit your post before the mods see it! I cannot send this via P.M. as you cannot do it yet...


She's talking about Canada. It's all legal here.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

HWiebe said:


> She's talking about Canada. It's all legal here.


It is an online source, and this is a US based forum... it should not be divulged.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Davidoff Culebra for $$$ gifted to someone.

Padron 45th gifted to me by Ron (Thanks Ron, it was a wonderful smoke!)


----------



## canadianbeaver (Jan 15, 2011)

Busted. With apologies to all.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

canadianbeaver said:


> Busted. With apologies to all.


Don't worry about it Lisa. I am sure that it is kind of second nature to you since you are not from the U.S. It is just for the protection of the forum, the members, and the vendors.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Most expensive I've smoked was a Cohiba Esplendido, the most expensive I've bought is a Padron 80th.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Hmmm. Honestly I'm not sure. The answer to both questions is either an Arturo Fuente Gran AniverXario or a Forbidden X tubo. 

Soon enough I will have a new answer. I've got something with a $125 price tag in the humi.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Most expensive?
> The first!
> That thing has cost me tens of thousands ...


good answer bob!


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

I was at the right place at the right time. Walked into a cigar shop about 2 years ago and the owner was about to light a Gurkha - His Majesty's Reserve ($750 dollar cigar). He offered me a puff and I could not refuse! That is the most expensive cigar I have tasted.(not purchased) LOL

The most expensive cigar that I have actually PURCHASED is a Gurkha Grand reserve, set me back like $15.

There were no major differences between the $750 dollar one and the $15 dollar one. $750 was a bit smoother but it is not worth the price difference to me. Glad I did not pay for it!


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Bought: Stradivarius in a Coffin - $20

Smoked: Strad, or an Opus X Perfecxion X (bought $17, see them for more right now)

I've seen a number of folks talking down about the Stradivarius, but it was a good cigar, smooth and buttery. So far though, I haven't found a cigar that has given me as much pleasure as the Opus X . . .


----------



## Firemansluggo (Jan 9, 2011)

$20 for a Cohiba at New York New York in Vegas a few years ago. I was having was a good night at the tables and asked the traveling cigar lady for her best. I don't remember what the style was, but it was one nice smoker, tasty to the nub. Then again all the free JD may have helped too!


----------



## CigarBoss (Jan 22, 2010)

I bought a Cohiba Behike 56 for $93.00 Im gonna let theat rest a few months before I smoke it. Is is true EVERYTHING is expensive up here in Canada, cause all the friggin taxes and its also true that if I buy boxes of CC's I will probably get them from Europe!

-Regards and Long Ashes!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Based on the price, probably the UK. Everything is more expensive in the UK.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

> There were no major differences between the $750 dollar one and the $15 dollar one. $750 was a bit smoother but it is not worth the price difference to me. Glad I did not pay for it!


This sums things up pretty nicely. Which leads me to:

Sorry but why are people paying over 25 dollars for _any_ cigar? The most I've spent was maybe 20 bucks and that was with the ridiculous taxes in Canada.

There _HAS_ to be a threshold were the cigar doesn't get any better with more money. It's like rapper paying thousands of dollars for a bottle of wine just because it's expensive...makes no sense.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Most expensive smoked: LP #9 robusto @ $11
Most expensive bought: Anejo #49 @ $12

Only been smoking for 5 months so I guess I'm off to a good start  :smoke:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Northsider said:


> This sums things up pretty nicely. Which leads me to:
> 
> Sorry but why are people paying over 25 dollars for _any_ cigar? The most I've spent was maybe 20 bucks and that was with the ridiculous taxes in Canada.
> 
> There _HAS_ to be a threshold were the cigar doesn't get any better with more money. It's like rapper paying thousands of dollars for a bottle of wine just because it's expensive...makes no sense.


Supply and demand.

If I haven't seen a cigar around in 2 years and some one wants 30 bucks for it, I'll pay 30 bucks for it.

I'll never go over $50 for a cigar, and anything over the $30 mark is being bought for a special occasion, or usually a gift.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Northsider said:


> This sums things up pretty nicely. Which leads me to:
> 
> Sorry but why are people paying over 25 dollars for _any_ cigar? The most I've spent was maybe 20 bucks and that was with the ridiculous taxes in Canada.
> 
> There _HAS_ to be a threshold were the cigar doesn't get any better with more money. It's like rapper paying thousands of dollars for a bottle of wine just because it's expensive...makes no sense.


Because some cigars ARE worth more than $25 IMHO. I dont have any problem spending $25 for an hour + of relaxation & enjoyment. YMMV.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Because some cigars ARE worth more than $25 IMHO. I dont have any problem spending $25 for an hour + of relaxation & enjoyment. YMMV.


+1.

it's all how you smoke them. if i pay $12 for a cigar and smoke it for an hour or two while watching a game or movie at my b&m it's a hell of a lot cheaper then going to watch a movie and a lot more enjoyable than trying to smoke outside in this weather.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Northsider said:


> This sums things up pretty nicely. Which leads me to:
> 
> Sorry but why are people paying over 25 dollars for _any_ cigar? The most I've spent was maybe 20 bucks and that was with the ridiculous taxes in Canada.
> 
> There _HAS_ to be a threshold were the cigar doesn't get any better with more money. It's like rapper paying thousands of dollars for a bottle of wine just because it's expensive...makes no sense.


 You only live once, right? Why not drop a little money to smoke something really rare every once in a while?


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Supply and demand.


I understand supply and demand...still doesn't seem worth it.


Tashaz said:


> Because some cigars ARE worth more than $25 IMHO. I dont have any problem spending $25 for an hour + of relaxation & enjoyment. YMMV.


Worth it because it's rare or worth it because the taste quality is superior? Maybe I'm still developing my taste (even after 11+ years of cigar smoking) but I'm seriously skeptical of anyone saying they can discern a 50 dollar cigar from a 25 dollar cigar.


tiger187126 said:


> +1.
> 
> it's all how you smoke them. if i pay $12 for a cigar and smoke it for an hour or two while watching a game or movie at my b&m it's a hell of a lot cheaper then going to watch a movie and a lot more enjoyable than trying to smoke outside in this weather.


Sure, you're paying for an enjoyable experience. I still don't see why people drop more than 30 bucks for an experience that could be equally enjoyed with 20 bucks.


d_day said:


> You only live once, right? Why not drop a little money to smoke something really rare every once in a while?


I guess I'm just a cheapskate :wacko:. I don't mean to ruffle feathers here, I just don't understand it. It's an expensive enough hobby as it is.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Northsider said:


> Worth it because it's rare or worth it because the taste quality is superior? Maybe I'm still developing my taste (even after 11+ years of cigar smoking) but I'm seriously skeptical of anyone saying they can discern a 50 dollar cigar from a 25 dollar cigar.


Yes, some $50 cigars do have a superior taste an quality than a $20 cigar.



Northsider said:


> Sure, you're paying for an enjoyable experience. I still don't see why people drop more than 30 bucks for an experience that could be equally enjoyed with 20 bucks.


How do you know that it would be equally enjoyed if you have never smoked a cigar that was worth over $20? If I pay $125 for a "Che" Double Corona will it taste better than my $20 Espledidico? Probably - The "Che" cigars have gotten amazing reviews and have been called some of the best cigars to come out of Cuba in the past decade. Also, I will be smoking a cigar that, unless I am quite lucky, is a once in a lifetime event as opposed to the Espledidico, which I could get more of whenever I like.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

> How do you know that it would be equally enjoyed if you have never smoked a cigar that was worth over $20?


I knew _that_ was coming.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Northsider said:


> I knew _that_ was coming.


Because it is a logical question?


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

what's that old phrase, i believe it goes something like:

"don't knock it till you try it"


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I was gifted a 2002 Prometheus Opus-X shark vitola. I would say it's my most valued cigar in my collection. The most expensive cigar I've smoked will actually happen in a couple weeks. I'm going to be celebrating paying my truck off. :laugh: It'll be an Arturo fuente Grand Anniversario sun grown. Down to owing around 500 bucks on the truck. :mrgreen:


----------



## kp_church (Mar 28, 2010)

The most expensive I've smoked; opus x soaring eagle. Was a nice gift that I received. Only condition was I had to smoke it in his shop while he was there. Thanks Kevin 

Purchased; Padron Millennium for $35. That was a very good smoke. I gifted away my last one.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Northsider said:


> I guess I'm just a cheapskate :wacko:. I don't mean to ruffle feathers here, I just don't understand it. It's an expensive enough hobby as it is.


Agreed, anything that involves alcohol, petrol, women, tobacco or combination thereof usually is


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Agreed, anything that involves alcohol, petrol, women, tobacco or combination thereof usually is


Well, I only have to worry about 2 expensive things since I don't drive or drink. :hat:


----------



## bobby397 (Dec 25, 2010)

My most expensive purchase was yesterday,. On my out of one of my local shops, i asked (as i alway do), do you have anything special i should know about? He quietly waved me into the back room where he exposed to me opus x lost city and opus a the 9 1/2 monster. Lets just say i could not turn down the offer, at $39 which is the lowest i have seen these sticks sold anywhere, i walked away with 3 A's and 5 lost city's. Wife wasnt happy and gave me a talk when i got home, but i was tickled about my new babies.


----------



## Herfer (Jun 18, 2010)

The MOST expensive cigar I've ever purchased was the Cohiba Gran Reserva (CC). This is not a cigar to be laughed at. At 5.9" x 52 (grand robusto) these things are candy. I imagine not many people have bought a box of these. They cost around $1500 per box of 15. I have to admit that these cigars are poor value considering the uniquiness in their flavor and nose are not a whole lot different from a Ciglo IV from 05/06 that has been given some quality aging. However the GR is still better 

In any case when it comes to expensive cigars these are near the top. If you can afford one (or a box) I totally recommend it just to experience perfection.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Herfer said:


> The MOST expensive cigar I've ever purchased was the Cohiba Gran Reserva (CC). This is not a cigar to be laughed at. At 5.9" x 52 (grand robusto) these things are candy. I imagine not many people have bought a box of these. They cost around $1500 per box of 15. I have to admit that these cigars are poor value considering the uniquiness in their flavor and nose are not a whole lot different from a Ciglo IV from 05/06 that has been given some quality aging. However the GR is still better
> 
> In any case when it comes to expensive cigars these are near the top. If you can afford one (or a box) I totally recommend it just to experience perfection.


LOL Jim, you would be surprised at how many boxes of these are floating around here.


----------



## Herfer (Jun 18, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> LOL Jim, you would be surprised at how many boxes of these are floating around here.


Legit ones? Put me in touch :-D


----------

